# LM317T battery replacement.



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Here is a draft of a circuit I want to make to replace a D battery in a Lionel Horn setup.

The capacitor to the right is 470uf.










All I know is that it works.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Well the diagram evolved to this.











WHen done it looks like this.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks like you can shorten the board up some and still have all the stuff on it.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

My boards are 5 by 7 cm. I like the extra to grab hold of. After some inspirational thought. I can place three on a single board.


----------

